# ESPN - Code Red



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2017)

http://www.sportingnews.com/other-s...owitz-john-skipper/1qyp55nrppaub1omvedncxtmfg

Oh the humanity of it all!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2017)

> "This could be a bloodbath," warned one source



Best news I've heard all day!


----------



## nickel back (Apr 25, 2017)

let the blood flow


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2017)

The day they started including politics was the day they rolled off the cliff. They haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 25, 2017)

I was in a restaurant the other night, and ESPN's new 6:00 show was on (the one hosted by the two SJW's, Michael and Jemele.  Their guest was _Michael Eric Dyson_ (the smarter version of Al Sharpton.)  Who would want to watch that?


----------



## cam88 (Apr 25, 2017)

That channel is nothing but garbage.. Could care less to watch anything on that channel.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 25, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> I was in a restaurant the other night, and ESPN's new 6:00 show was on (the one hosted by the two SJW's, Michael and Jemele.  Their guest was _Michael Eric Dyson_ (the smarter version of Al Sharpton.)  Who would want to watch that?





cam88 said:


> That channel is nothing but garbage.. Could care less to watch anything on that channel.



Me too..

Grantee you they have NEVER made a cent off of me.

Even if I'm just flippin' the remote, that crap
don't stay on any longer than I can push the button
again.

On a side note:
I DO watch cnn and msnbc.
Call it sleeping with the enemy.

Keep friends close, enemies closer.
Think I heard that somewhere a time or two..


----------



## riprap (Apr 25, 2017)

Not surprised. They deserve wherever they get. College football is all they have. I wish another network would pick up college football and whatever good announcers they have left so I don't have to watch that network anymore.


----------



## Barfolomew (Apr 26, 2017)

Let's see:
- Failure to adopt a streaming model that people are moving towards
- Less sports and more talk


----------



## Duff (Apr 26, 2017)

3 letters


A B C


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 26, 2017)

I grew up on ESPN.
We all sat around in college and watched the first ever broadcast in 80 (or 81) ?
Used to get all my sports fixes there.
Lately- no
Not trying to be racist or homophobic and all ,but- u know what I mean.
Act like a bunch of liberals over there and it's cost them dearly.


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 26, 2017)

No love lost here. Looks like they gettin what they deserve.


----------



## fishingtiger (Apr 26, 2017)

elfiii said:


> The day they started including politics was the day they rolled off the cliff. They haven't figured that out yet.



I would argue that the day they started paying billions of dollars for college sports right as people started cutting the cable cord has put them in a bind. Although, I agree...stay the heck out of politics!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Apr 26, 2017)

When you guys talk about their politics,  liberal,  sjw, etc...I don't know what you're talking about. The ONLY time I watch espn is if there is a college football game on I want to see. Other than that I don't know anything about espn. That's the way I want it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 26, 2017)

Interesting watching this balloon from 40-50 to 70 & now to 100. 

Wish ESPN would get out of politics & stick with sports where they have a better chance for success.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 26, 2017)

I see they fired NFL reporter Ed Werder.  Why not blowhards like Dan le Batard or the racist idiot Bomani Jones?


----------



## kingfish (Apr 26, 2017)

Sad news.  Used to live for Sports Center and Gameday.  Saw this coming like a freight train.  When I bid 8 dollars for college football, you bid 10 dollars and they bid a billion for it, you new something had to give.  Still love 30 for 30 and the other documentaries.  Cut the cable cord over a year ago and haven't missed anything.


----------



## Barfolomew (Apr 26, 2017)

Let's look at the next 24 hours of coverage on ESPN and ESPN2.  There 5 hours of sports on ESPN, half of which is a rebroadcast of the baseball game from earlier in the day.  ESPN2 has an international soccer game for 2 hours of sports.  The two main networks for ESPN and ESPN2 have 7 hours of sports and 41 hours of talking head shows.  Even if we remove Sportscenter, that is still 37 hours of non-sports shows.  

Meanwhile, on April 26th, the following sporting events are happening:
MLB has 10 games, start times from 1 to 8
NBA has 2 games, start times 6 and 8:30
NHL has 2 games, start times 8 and 10:30
NCAA baseball has 63 games

While the politics aren't needed, I think ESPN has a major viewership issues.  ESPN is $7.20 per month of a persons cable bill.  Only 25% of people watch ESPN who have cable, so for ESPN to switch to a streaming model, they would have to charge $29 per month just for ESPN, probably $50 for all the ESPN channels.  As people cut the cord, ESPN is going to have a hard time adopting with it's current bloated content.  

Basically, the should go with a streaming model, send low end cameras and announcers to lots of sporting events, tape basically one episode of Sportscenter and one episode of (NFL, NBA, MLB, College Football) tonight.  They can have some premier crews and announcers for high end stuff that gets viewers, but they are currently way too bloated.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 26, 2017)

riprap said:


> Not surprised. They deserve wherever they get. College football is all they have. I wish another network would pick up college football and whatever good announcers they have left so I don't have to watch that network anymore.



Bring back Keith Jackson - Whoa Nellie!



fishingtiger said:


> I would argue that the day they started paying billions of dollars for college sports right as people started cutting the cable cord has put them in a bind. Although, I agree...stay the heck out of politics!



That's a big part of it. Including politics is the final nail in their coffin.



308-MIKE said:


> When you guys talk about their politics,  liberal,  sjw, etc...I don't know what you're talking about. The ONLY time I watch espn is if there is a college football game on I want to see. Other than that I don't know anything about espn. That's the way I want it.



Same here. I catch Sportscenter from time to time to see scores and plays of the week etc. but that's about it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 26, 2017)

Shows  where men talk about men.. Never had my viewership. Only watched it when college foot ball was on.


----------



## Howard Roark (Apr 26, 2017)

Want o make ESPN watched again, broadcast sports instead of people talking about sports. 

Go back to the Wide World of Sports model.


----------



## Howard Roark (Apr 26, 2017)

When I have the ability to watch college football and NFL games, I will cut the cord.


----------



## Howard Roark (Apr 26, 2017)

The one show that we record on ESPN is college game day.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 26, 2017)

ESPN doubles down on failure:



> One thing is clear: Those of you who have not held your tongue about ESPN’s move away from an all-sports-all-the-time mantra also should not hold your breath waiting for a change.
> 
> ESPN has made it clear: It’s not sticking to sports.



http://www.espn.com/blog/ombudsman/post/_/id/831/not-sticking-to-sports-the-right-move-for-espn


----------



## elfiii (Apr 26, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> ESPN doubles down on failure:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.espn.com/blog/ombudsman/post/_/id/831/not-sticking-to-sports-the-right-move-for-espn



Game Over.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 26, 2017)

elfiii said:


> http://www.sportingnews.com/other-s...owitz-john-skipper/1qyp55nrppaub1omvedncxtmfg
> 
> Oh the humanity of it all!



Well that is a good start.  If it goes down the toilet bowl, there will be tears for me.  It went from a sports station to a PC wussy political commentary on what's wrong with Sports and liberals in America.  MAGA


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 26, 2017)

Like Pollack glad he did not get wacked.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 26, 2017)

It's important to have programming that discusses politics and social issues, but it's also important to me that such programming not show up on ESPN. The weighty realities and injustices of the world should be probed and considered but not on a sports channel.

Just show sports.  It's simple.  When the presidential election coverage started, I pretty much quit visiting the website.  I was getting enough Trump and Hillary before ESPN.com weighed in.  We switched to a Dish package without any of the ESPN channels after CFB ended.  Haven't missed those channels one bit.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 27, 2017)

In related news, Mike Lupica, the sportswriter and noted gun-grabber, has been showing up more frequently on _Morning Joe_.

For the left, everything is political.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 27, 2017)

Just hope they got Beth Mowins. I cant watch football when she's in the booth. Espn suffering the same problem as democrats- tilting their views away from 47 and a half states, not to mention running 3 or 4 around the clock networks with almost no meaningful live sports. Im with yal, soon as I can figure out live sports, im cut the cable. Cable cutting is probably what brought this on in the first place.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 27, 2017)

dixiecutter said:


> Cable cutting is probably what brought this on in the first place.



Espn refuses to recognize that their political leanings are the root cause of all this.  They claim that cable cutting is the big problem, but they don't realize that it was their shift away from sports and into politics/social agenda that made it easy for millions of us to go ahead and cut the cable and not look back.

I figured that when my wife and I dropped our satellite subscription, ESPN would be the thing I missed most.  Turns out, I ain't missed it at all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2017)

Nothing lasts forever.  It was pretty much inevitable that they would find a way to kill the goose that laid the golden egg.  People always do.  Not sure why they made the decision to go political.  But it's head scratcher because people watch sports BECAUSE it really isn't that important.  You can lose yourself in a ball game and forget about whatever is bugging you as far as the serious things in life.  And for some reason they decided to drag one of the things people use sports as an escape from into sports.  They've made their bed.  Now they can sleep in it.


----------

